# Yamaha sub woofer



## kerr (Apr 7, 2013)

I recently purchased a Yamaha soundbar YAS 101. The sound is amazing but would like to boost the bass by adding my dad's old yamaha subwoofer YST SW90. My dad has lost the original leads and i've tried connecting the system with a 2 phono to headphone jack cable to the 'system connectivity' port on the sound bar. Unfortunately i cannot get the subwoofer to work. Everything is switched on and i've followed the sound bar instructions for deactivating the built-in subwoofer. 

Does anybody have any ideas if these two systems are still compatible? If so how do i connect and operate?
Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Subwoofers forum.

When you say 'system connectivity' port on the sound bar, do you mean the subwoofer output jack on the back of the unit?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Just to double-check:
- You followed the instructions at the bottom of page 8 of the soundbar's owner's manual (PDF)?
- You've run a connection from the subwoofer output on the soundbar to either the left or the right line-level input (INPUT2) on the SW90 subwoofer? (See page. 6 of the owner's manual (PDF).)
- You've confirmed that the cable is not damaged?


----------



## kerr (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, sub woofer now working. The Left and Right inputs on 'input2' led me to believe I had to use both. One single cable from subwoofer output on soundbar to left input on 'input2' now in position.

Amazing bass from the SW90!!

Cheers


----------

